# Case Cross Motor



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

I never thought much about the older era of Case tractors. I did get to see a old Case Cross motor while I went after my Case 600. This thing was cute     , wished it would of followed me home, but it stayed.

<img src =http://img78.photobucket.com/albums/v294/caseman-d/100-0011_IMG.jpg>

<img src =http://img78.photobucket.com/albums/v294/caseman-d/100-0013_IMG.jpg>

<img src =http://img78.photobucket.com/albums/v294/caseman-d/100-0012_IMG.jpg>

I would like to find the guy on the other end of that bullet, think he would be walking kinda funny once the doctors got done removing that gun     
Enjoy
caseman-d


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

Totally cool tractor...What is all of the pipes coming up in front of the dash? Looks like an exhaust or something? 

Andy


----------



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

real cool looking tractor
Ryan


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by admin _
> *Totally cool tractor...What is all of the pipes coming up in front of the dash? Looks like an exhaust or something?
> 
> Andy *


 Looks like all the intake piping. With the motor sidewise all thats right in front of you.


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ingersoll444 _
> *Looks like all the intake piping. With the motor sidewise all thats right in front of you. *


Good job there Paul, I'm not sure just how it all works but it is for the intake and some maybe for exhaust. I should have taken more time to look it over but had lots of miles ahead of me yet. I have a friend that has larger one and I will take a closer look at it one of these days.
caseman-d


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

BTW kinda a cool finish on that tractor. Was it raining, or is that the way things rust out your way. Up here all you see is pits, scaly rust, and big gaping holes. No nice smooth rust like that.


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ingersoll444 _
> *BTW kinda a cool finish on that tractor. Was it raining, or is that the way things rust out your way. Up here all you see is pits, scaly rust, and big gaping holes. No nice smooth rust like that. *


Thats the way they rust out here in this dry country, was raining but the tractor was dry when the pictures were taken.      
caseman-d


----------

